# Tosin Abasi's new LACS!(8 string hollow body)



## animalsasleader

Hey guys,
I thought I'd post some pics of my new custom shop Ibanez. I actually have yet to play this thing...(don't want to ship it out while i'm still on tour)
I really think Tak did an AMAZING job on this one ( invisible piezo install and all! )

Specs:
Burled maple top
Mahogany back and sides (RGA)
Maple neck (27")
Lungren M8's
Sperzel locking tuners
GraphTech G.H.O.S.T Piezo system


----------



## splinter8451

Holy bajeezus I was not expecting that to be the body! 

Awesome. Plain awesome.


----------



## technomancer

Holy shit that's gorgeous! Congrats 

If you EVER need to sell that PM me


----------



## BigPhi84

Tosin, you are a lucky bastard! But you deserve it. Congrats on the sweet guitar!


----------



## thefool

that is so fuckin cool. so fucking cool.


----------



## metal_sam14

Look amazing man, beautiful and classy 

What inspired the switch from EMG to lundgren?


----------



## metal_sam14

Double post glitch


----------



## ScottyB724




----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

holy crap!! man, you have a really good taste!!awesomeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rick

Goddamn.


----------



## Petro1313

Literally jawdropping.


----------



## Xiphos68

That guitar is beautiful.


----------



## Origin

JESUS CHRIST


----------



## jeremyb

Well deserved man, thats awesomesauce!


----------



## Junnage

Happy new Guitar Day Tosin! That's an amazing guitar! Congratulations!


----------



## cypher858

fucking
incredible

JEALOUS


----------



## TCOH5246

Geez, I'm impressed. Didn't think it would be a hollowbody but it looks great! HNGD


----------



## Junnage

Oh and Tosin, can we fans be hoping for an Ibanez Tosin Abasi Signature Model?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I love the color and wood selection. Nice and mellow


----------



## Cheesebuiscut

Junnage said:


> Oh and Tosin, can we fans be hoping for an Ibanez Tosin Abasi Signature Model?



I hope not, as I would have to go take out a loan right now and never be able to pay it off.


----------



## Guitarman700

Good god man, that is so sexy!


----------



## BrainArt

Wow. Congrats, Tosin!  Looks fucking gorgeous. I am jealous.


----------



## heyimdallas

There had better be videos the very first day you touch it.


----------



## lurgar

Oh my dear goodness geez that is just holy crap wow I dunno but man wow that is geez holy crap man that is wow


----------



## metalvince333

this.....is the most beautiful 8string guitar I've ever seen...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Holy sweet mother of god, I'm really interested to hear what you do with that thing.


----------



## Trespass

Holy Fuck.


----------



## gfactor

Holy God! Wow, just wow


----------



## Kapee

It's nice indeed! Bet it sounds amazing and beautiful! Now i have start to make music over the borders of human being's limits to get LACS :<


----------



## numberonejrio

metalvince333 said:


> this.....is the most beautiful 8string guitar I've ever seen...



^This.

Holy shit dude, congrats.


----------



## signalgrey

im usually an Ibby hater but...that is actually one of the classiest and just nicest looking guitars too look at.


----------



## foreverburn

OMGWTFBBQ!


----------



## Philligan

Looks ridiculous awesome, man, I can't wait to hear it


----------



## natspotats

i like to think that guitar was hand crafted by the gods themselves and they allowed ibanez the privelage of putting their name on it


----------



## Dark_Matter

i...envy...you...

that is probably in the top 4 of the sexiest guitars i've ever seen


----------



## Vicissitude27

that's gorgeous tosin, congrats. and great job in kc tonight man!


----------



## goth_fiend

not only is he the classiest dressed man in metal he has taste to boot, fuck


----------



## Rashputin

Congrats Tosin! If anybody deserves this, it's you man. Your album and Bulb's stuff is the reason why I pick up the guitar and feel inspired lately. You've shown that the guitar can be taken in so many different directions and that music can still be innovative and interesting in the midst of all the commercial crap out there today. Please keep 'em coming (both the albums and the LACS guitars) !


----------



## CFB

Oh daaamn that thing looks insane. You have to do videos with it as soon as you get a hold of it. I'm also very pleased that you switched from EMG.
Also, what does the little switch on the bottom do? Something with the piezo?


----------



## Wound

That is amazing! congrats!


----------



## astaroth

The wood looks incredible


----------



## Xanithon

That there is INSANE.


----------



## Winspear

Absolutely amazing. Wow.
Hope you've got time to answer a few questions...
I'm getting a custom soon and was following the ideas from your TIL 8 to get close to your tone.
Why the change from Swamp Ash to Mahogany body?
Why no Q Tuner in the neck?

Look forward to seeing you in the U.K one day


----------



## Daggorath

That's fucking ridiculous. Don't see many truly original creations coming out of the LACS.


----------



## Alberto7

WTF?! ...... Absolutely unreal, Tosin! You're one lucky man  Congrats!


----------



## drmosh

holy shit, that is perfect


----------



## valentine

incredible guitar tosin, congratz


----------



## GazPots

I liked it up until the F hole part.


It just looks odd on an RG shaped ibanez. At any rate i like the rest of it. The wood combos and the maple with dark binding. Much fresher than the usual ibbo stuff.


Good job.


----------



## thesimo

GOTM will be tight this month!


----------



## Lon

oh my gawd, this thing is the secks


----------



## simonXsludge

gorgeous.

let's hope ibanez takes the chance and refreshes the 2228 with a nice natural finish or anything slightly more fancy than a fucking sparkling black.

can't wait for videos either, keep 'em coming!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hollow body and M8s...cannot wait to hear how this thing sounds =D congrats on another great instrument!


----------



## Tirell

Why not place that m8 directly to the bridge for djentz?
And yeah - it's awesome anyway


----------



## 101101110110001

My congratulations. Even Russian bears like Tosin!


----------



## simonXsludge

Tirell said:


> Why not place that m8 directly to the bridge for djentz?


because it might be more versatile that way?! also, i guess the hidden piezo is located between the M8 and the bridge.


----------



## thatguy5557123

Amazing guitar!


perhaps you'll be using this on the new album soon?


----------



## vampiregenocide

That is gorgeous. It's going to sound massive. One of the nicest LACS I've ever seen.


----------



## josh pelican

That guitar is fucking stunning. The top looks so good. Hollowbody? PERFECT.

How much does this beauty weigh?


----------



## BrandonARC




----------



## CalebHartsell

Absolutely, amazingly beautiful. Most inspiring work of 8 string art I've seen. Can't wait to hear what you're gonna make with it!


----------



## 77zark77

AMAZING ! and now I want hear it


----------



## synrgy

Great. Now I need a clean pair of underwear.


----------



## Mexi

classy as fuck


----------



## Triple7

This is now my favorite 8-string over any of the other ones I have seen. Everything about it is pure win in my eyes.


----------



## Guamskyy

Everything about it is beautiful. Even the knobs and tuners..... But especially that fretboard and headstock!


----------



## Necrophagist777

..........Wow........0_o.... That is the sweetest 8 I have ever seen.


----------



## Decipher

I knew that was yours..... But man Ibanez really outdid themselves on that guitar! Congrads!


----------



## QuambaFu

The black binding looks awesome. GOTM.


----------



## yevetz

can't wait to hear it


----------



## Konfyouzd

I approve...


----------



## heyimdallas

God, I just jizz every damn time I see it.


----------



## technomancer

shitsøn;2098178 said:


> because it might be more versatile that way?! also, i guess the hidden piezo is located between the M8 and the bridge.



The piezo elements are in the bridge saddles... but yeah I would guess it's because it's more versatile the way it is


----------



## FYP666

That's just ridiculously awesome, so jealous. Congrats man!


----------



## Daggorath

Now do a video with it  I really wanna hear it.


----------



## jaretthale78

yea rip up some modern meat on that thing, i wanna hear it, it looks amazing.


----------



## Ami

Congrats Tosin! for 2 reason:

uno) you have successfully materialized the exact guitar i have dreamt of 

dos) and at the same time you have crushed my soul because i cannot have this thing 

all i can say is, when i see you on tour you better fucking hide this thing because i can't be responsible for what my hands, that prefer high quality gear over women, might do! hehe


----------



## Kavnar

Daggorath said:


> Now do a video with it  I really wanna hear it.


----------



## Ironberry

That exceeded all my expectations of how amazing that would look. Holy Shit.


----------



## Murmel

*O
M
F
G
         *     * 
*


----------



## 77zark77

this thread is torture ! reported to the String Instruments abuse agency


----------



## scherzo1928

no... words... to desribe this....
HHHHNNNGGGGGG is my best try so far


----------



## Aris_T

stunning...STUNNING...S T U N N I N G ! ! !


----------



## mickytee

that guitar is SWEET!
just one question though, i thought you are an EMG endorser. does your contract allow you to occasionally use other brands, or have you split from EMG?


----------



## Samer

animalsasleader said:


> Hey guys,
> I thought I'd post some pics of my new custom shop Ibanez. I actually have yet to play this thing...(don't want to ship it out while i'm still on tour)
> I really think Tak did an AMAZING job on this one ( invisible piezo install and all! )
> 
> Specs:
> Burled maple top
> Mahogany back and sides (RGA)
> Maple neck (27")
> Lungren M8's
> Sperzel locking tuners
> GraphTech G.H.O.S.T Piezo system



TOTAL win dude, so jealous!


----------



## Shawn

Very nice.


----------



## Necromechanical

Gorgeous guitar...


----------



## shadscbr

Massive amounts of Win...can't wait to hear it 

Shad


----------



## malphas

splinter8451 said:


> Holy bajeezus I was not expecting that to be the body!
> 
> Awesome. Plain awesome.


 
I'll second the holy bajeezus! Superb guitar for a superb musician. Can't wait to see a video of it in action!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k

It's funny to read all the reactions to this guitar, and it is beautiful, a work of art; Now I'd love to hear a youtube video of what it sounds like. 

I'd love to do an Ibanez like this, but add in the G.H.O.S.T. midi system along with the pizo option. Very beautiful guitar just the same, the wood choices are stunning.


----------



## FretWizard88

Damn, Tosin has some good taste.


----------



## sevenstringgod

Good taste man, that's literally jaw-dropping. Very classy, congratulations!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

amazing, tosin!!!! congrats on your new axe.


----------



## chimp_spanner

Where's the woody emoticon on this thing...


----------



## LamaSabachthani

(massive amateur question here) how will the hollow-body affect the tone? will you use this for your cleaner stuff and then stick to the 2228's for the heavier music?


----------



## Joeywilson

8 strings
maple fretboard
hollowbody

I don't think a more perfect guitar actually exists.


----------



## Pat_s1t

Man I saw this on Facebook and literally was just like "Oh my god that is beautiful".

That must have cost a LOT.


----------



## gfactor

SEX!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## zindrome

i think my jawbone fell off .... deep down into the abyss
that is the most amazing ibanez i have ever seen
ever
actually the most amazing guitar in general i have ever seen in a looong time


----------



## Enter Paradox

I just got owned. MASSIVE WIN to you sir!


----------



## S-O

So... Beautiful...


----------



## possumkiller

Looks like it would be really neck heavy.


----------



## coreysMonster

Great, now I have to go change my underwear.

Friggin amazing, I am SO jealous.


----------



## vampiregenocide

And the award for Guitar Of The Century goes to...


----------



## Chumple Spuzz

the only thing in this world more beautiful than that guitar is the music tosin will make with it. i shudder at the thought of it.


----------



## eventhetrees

When I first saw this on facebook I was like yeah, looks pretty sweet, to bad it's just another photoshopped dream guitar.

But no it's real..


it's fucking real....


wow... tosin


At least I know this guitar is going to some well deserving hands.

So close to my dream guitar.

You better do nothing but play that guitar when you first get a hold of it!


----------



## TMM

You jerk.

Just kidding... that is so nice! I think it's even nicer than Meshuggah's custom Ibbys.


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Fraggle Rock That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ivancic1al

I can't even begin to articulate how unbelievably awesome that is! Enjoy that amazing guitar and keep the  coming! I can't wait to hear how this one sounds


----------



## rahul_mukerji

That is an incredibly beautiful instrument !


----------



## MetalGravy

Fucking classy . I like the natural finish with the f-hole; makes it look like some sort of orchestral instrument.


----------



## Daken1134

i just came in my pants, GOD DAMN MAN THATS GORGEOUS


----------



## koolaider

THIS IS AWESOME!!


----------



## Lasik124

Wow. Tosin this fits you perfectly, Congrats man! It looks just friggen awesome


----------



## Harry

Fucking sick guitar bro!
Congrats


----------



## xJeremiahx

Most beautifully built guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## Kavnar

This guitar is fucking outstanding and Tosin deserves it. A real ground breaking guitarist.


----------



## tubarao guitars

the burl maple top is insane.


----------



## wwjfd

did you refer to yourself in third person?


----------



## JunkMan13013

Win.


----------



## Inception7

That's an amazing guitar, I would buy that in a minute. I've really wanted a hollowbody 8 for awhile now. You are right, Tosin does deserve it. I really dig his stuff.


----------



## Disco Volante

That is pure win man, congrats on an awesome LACS.


----------



## K-Roll

now thats a real beauty.. 

however.. is the maple fretboard finished or unfinished?


----------



## Elijah

That thing IS Tosin in guitar form!
I bet a Qtuner would go pretty awesome in the neck position on that guitar!


----------



## wwjfd

i still want to know if the title of this thread refers to him talking about himself in the third person.


----------



## MF_Kitten

wwjfd said:


> i still want to know if the title of this thread refers to him talking about himself in the third person.



yeah, it seems he´s afraid people won´t know it´s him from the username, and so he makes sure people know that it´s him, and not some random guy. or something.

why not just change your screen name to "TosinAbasi" or something? PM a mod, they´ll help you out! 

edit: OR it´s like a band account, and they all use it, and it´s not him writing it. or something.


----------



## Tirell

MF_Kitten said:


> yeah, it seems he´s afraid people won´t know it´s him from the username, and so he makes sure people know that it´s him, and not some random guy. or something.
> 
> why not just change your screen name to "TosinAbasi" or something? PM a mod, they´ll help you out!


 
He just knows that every thread that has "Tosin Abasi" or "Bulb" in the name automaticaly wins 



MF_Kitten said:


> edit: OR it´s like a band account, and they all use it, and it´s not him writing it. or something.


 
It is his solo project after all  And it wouldn't be AnimalsAsLeadeR. that way


----------



## Stilian

Leader's Animal . . . .


----------



## technomancer

Tirell said:


> It is his solo project after all  And it wouldn't be AnimalsAsLeadeR. that way



It's not a solo project, the other members are contributing to writing for the new album. His name isn't in the band name specifically because he didn't want it to be a solo project.

"I really didn&#8217;t want this to be a Tosin Abasi Experience. [Laughs] I wanted to make a band that focused on instrumental music rather than one person. The end result was Animals as Leaders." - Tosin Abasi


----------



## HaloHat

Best LACS ever. A 7 string version with ebony board and I could not hand over the cash fast enough [if it could be done -3k].

Streaming you and company on Pandora... smashing good show, thanks much and all.


----------



## Beef McStud

that thing has a piezo system?


----------



## technomancer

Beef McStud said:


> that thing has a piezo system?



The specs say so, so yes


----------



## terminus

That might be the most beautiful guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## Tirell

technomancer said:


> It's not a solo project, the other members are contributing to writing for the new album. His name isn't in the band name specifically because he didn't want it to be a solo project.
> 
> "I really didn&#8217;t want this to be a Tosin Abasi Experience. [Laughs] I wanted to make a band that focused on instrumental music rather than one person. The end result was Animals as Leaders." - Tosin Abasi


 
Hmm...But he did write the first album himself, didn't he? And wiki (fuck wiki from now on) says it's solo


----------



## Customisbetter

Tirell said:


> Hmm...But he did write the first album himself, didn't he? And wiki (fuck wiki from now on) says it's solo



1)Wikipedia is a massive joke

2)Bulb wrote a few licks and did most of the drum sampling


----------



## technomancer

Tirell said:


> Hmm...But he did write the first album himself, didn't he? And wiki (fuck wiki from now on) says it's solo



Actually Misha wrote more than a few licks, it was a collaboration. IIRC the label screwed up and he'll be getting a writing credit in addition to his production credit on future printings of the album.


----------



## Tirell

Customisbetter said:


> 1)Wikipedia is a massive joke
> 
> 2)Bulb wrote a few licks and did most of the drum sampling



Well Bulb isn't a part of the band but I get where your coming to and lets stop the offtop


----------



## sakeido

Oh My God 
That thing just oozes class and style


----------



## death of k

where the hell is the piezo, in case a hollow body didnt sound good enough already


----------



## MaxOfMetal

death of k said:


> where the hell is the piezo, in case a hollow body didnt sound good enough already



The elements are in the saddles, and if I had to guess I'd say that mini switch controls the routing/function of the Piezo, and one of those knobs is a volume control for it.


----------



## Hoff

I'm not good enough to play such a pretty guitar. Congratulations Mr. Abasi!


----------



## Guamskyy

Tosin's 8 is SEXYY.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

dude, ^that has NOTHING to do with guitar 0_o lol

cant wait to see tosin playing this bad boy! im freaked out over how giddy im getting over a new AAL album.


----------



## liamh

Clean up in aisle my pants


----------



## jsousa

unreal.


----------



## screamindaemon

I need to know...
Is that a neck through with chambered wings? or is it a neck through with true hollow body construction? 
If it's using a Hipshot, it needs to have strings-through-body, so has to have some solid body aspect there.
In either case, that's amazing. I was hoping somebody would come out with an extended range guitar with hollow body aspects.

Do you still tune to E1? How do you get that low on a 27" scale?


----------



## Trespass

screamindaemon said:


> I need to know...
> Is that a neck through with chambered wings? or is it a neck through with true hollow body construction?
> If it's using a Hipshot, it needs to have strings-through-body, so has to have some solid body aspect there.
> In either case, that's amazing. I was hoping somebody would come out with an extended range guitar with hollow body aspects.
> 
> Do you still tune to E1? How do you get that low on a 27" scale?



I tune to E1 on my 27" Agile 8, Tosin tunes to E1 on his 27" Ibanez RG2228.


----------



## furywhip

A beautiful piece of craftsmanship. That's the nicest looking Ibanez I have ever seen. Can't wait to hear how it sounds.


----------



## death of k

MaxOfMetal said:


> The elements are in the saddles, and if I had to guess I'd say that mini switch controls the routing/function of the Piezo, and one of those knobs is a volume control for it.


 
thanks max of metal,  iunno why that bothered me. just seemed too sneaky.


----------



## Despised_0515

Sorry if it's a repost but WOW


----------



## vampiregenocide

Repost, but this is the first shot I've seen where he has it.


----------



## Despised_0515

Found it. Got excited, sorry.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...sin-abasis-new-lacs-8-string-hollow-body.html

Lock? Unless this is an actual contribution to others, that is.  Mods choice.


----------



## jaretthale78

thats some class right there


----------



## TMM

Where is he standing that has both Periphery & BOO on the wall?


----------



## Guitarholic

TMM said:


> Where is he standing that has both Periphery & BOO on the wall?



Sumerian Records office.


----------



## justinnn

thats Sumerian Records headquarters


----------



## MABGuitar

Man if only this would become a production model... I'd be gasing so hard


----------



## teqnick

Aesthetically, that is the perfect guitar to me. I'm sure it sounds amazing as well. He better be using it live on the upcoming tour!


----------



## splinter8451

That guitar will never stop being awesome. I could see a thread about it everyday  

No need to resurrect the old thread just let this one go its course I say.


----------



## Phlegethon

wonder if there's any clips of this new LACS that tosin has. the combination of hollowbody, eight string RGA, and lundgren M8's has me rather interested in what it would sound like. . . .


----------



## Ishan

This guy really has good taste in guitars!


----------



## Black_tear

Oh noooo, and i thought i had cured my GAS. 
Can't stand watching these, damn you Tosin


----------



## Winspear

I'm really looking for info on this - why he chose these materials, pickups, and design over those of his TIL 8.


----------



## KoenDercksen

So beautiful, I envy him.


----------



## technomancer

Threads merged 



MABGuitar said:


> Man if only this would become a production model... I'd be gasing so hard



No because it would be $4k and then everyone would just bitch about the price


----------



## Vinnydude

Despised_0515 said:


> Sorry if it's a repost but WOW



Frap frap frap frap frap frap

Oh, nice guitar too Mr Abasi


----------



## Necromechanical

I got to play around with this amazing piece of art for a few minutes, it is a VERY nice guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

technomancer said:


> Threads merged
> 
> 
> 
> No because it would be $4k and then everyone would just bitch about the price



Well, there probably wouldn't be any Lundgrens, and I doubt that they would use burled maple on a normal production guitar. They'd probably use normal maple, or maybe flamed.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

dragonblade629 said:


> Well, there probably wouldn't be any Lundgrens, and I doubt that they would use burled maple on a normal production guitar. They'd probably use normal maple, or maybe flamed.



Tooling alone to equip the Fujigen factory to make the guitar would make the price quite high in itself, especially when you consider the niche, of a niche, of a niche market this guitar would cater to. As for the burl, believe it or not, it's not as rare as you'd think. It's not Buckeye, which is the really pricey stuff. Granted it's not super cheap. Ibanez has used burls on production guitars in the past, and not expensive guitars either.


----------



## The Hiryuu

Sweet fuck that is awesome.


----------



## No2EMGs4Me

I just went from 6 to midnight.......


----------



## Xaios

I didn't know LACS would be willing to use a Hipshot bridge. Live and learn, I guess.

Also, very awesome guitar.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> I didn't know LACS would be willing to use a Hipshot bridge. Live and learn, I guess.
> 
> Also, very awesome guitar.



They've done it, used a Hipshot, on at least two other LACS in the past. They tend to favor them over their proprietary ones as well as the Gotohs when doing Piezo setups for some reason.


----------



## MTech

MaxOfMetal said:


> They tend to favor them over their proprietary ones as well as the Gotohs when doing Piezo setups for some reason.


Probably because the Piezo systems in their bridges never sounded remotely as good. I haven't looked at the different piezos for awhile but I know for awhile LR Baggs had a patent hence part of the reason you saw Petrucci leave Ibanez and end up with a superior sounding piezo loaded guitar from EBMM.


----------



## Koshchei

Phenomenal guitar for a phenomenal musician! Congrats!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

got a clip of him actually playing it up now, cant really hear too well but check it anyways =)


----------



## metallidude3

Im putting up a vid now of wave of babies it came out ok hopefully i can get it on here soon i just saw these guys about a half hour ago


----------



## metallidude3

Here ya go i think youtube just raped the quality but its what i got


----------



## -JR-

Just noticed that Tak has posted a bunch of pics of this guitar on Jemsite.
Custom models pics from the Custom Shop? - Page 22 - Jemsite


----------



## ST3MOCON

Now that's a nice guitar!


----------



## getaway_fromme

Holy shitballs that's amazing. The guy with the Splooge on-screen nailed my sentiments. Seriously the most BEAUTIFUL guitar I've ever seen.


----------



## Phlegethon

-JR- said:


> Just noticed that Tak has posted a bunch of pics of this guitar on Jemsite.
> Custom models pics from the Custom Shop? - Page 22 - Jemsite


 
looking through this thread and got to page 2 before deciding that this thread was a bloody amazing idea. seeing it for a 2006 prototype of a 540P neck through has been more than worth it. and seeing in progress pic's of tosin's semi hollow RGA8 was equally worth it. seeing as I can't decide which one I'd want more I think I'd just take both LOL 

I'm sure there's going to be more pics that are equally ncie in that thread as I go through the rest of it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

metallidude3 said:


> Here ya go i think youtube just raped the quality but its what i got




They were at the Stone Pony? Wish I could have been there, it's an awesome place.


----------



## jaco815

Looks like he was about to launch into Tempting Time right at the end. Any chance we can get an upload?


----------



## GiantBaba

metallidude3 said:


> Here ya go i think youtube just raped the quality but its what i got




Sounds really nice. Pretty kickin' tune too.


----------



## metallidude3

Actually i didnt get a vid of tempting time this time i have a video from summer slaughter but its real grainy


----------



## xSyncope

one of the best guitars I've ever seen


----------



## Pascal

Awesome guitar, awesome music!


----------



## Kamikaze7

Rashputin said:


> Congrats Tosin! If anybody deserves this, it's you man. Your album and Bulb's stuff is the reason why I pick up the guitar and feel inspired lately. You've shown that the guitar can be taken in so many different directions and that music can still be innovative and interesting in the midst of all the commercial crap out there today. Please keep 'em coming (both the albums and the LACS guitars) !



I agree... I still like a lot of the Ibanez stuff, and this guitar just made the top of the list!!! I also agree with Rashputin - Thanks to you Tosin, you have given someone else the further inspiration and influence to keep playing the guitar. I just heard Animals As Leaders for the first time the other night and I am truly amazed!!! This is another huge milestone in my music collection and my playing. Thanks more than words can ever say!!!

BTW, if your ever up for doing lessons again, I'd be the first one at your door wanting to learn!!! And who better to learn from than one of the best guitarists out there today??? Am also hoping to see you in the NJ/NYC area the next time you come... Am sooooo pissed I didn't know about the Stone Pony show AND Animals As Leaders sooner... 



metallidude3 said:


> Im putting up a vid now of wave of babies it came out ok hopefully i can get it on here soon i just saw these guys about a half hour ago



 ... Like Dr. Claw from Inspector Gadget always said - "Next time!!!" Lucky Bastard!!!



dragonblade629 said:


> They were at the Stone Pony? Wish I could have been there, it's an awesome place.



From what my room mate tells me, it's an awesome place. I so wish I would have seen that show...


----------



## Danxile

metallidude3 said:


> Here ya go i think youtube just raped the quality but its what i got




Their Drummers INVISIBILE?! Man theyre on a new level


----------



## arsonist

I love it how this man is sponsored by EMG but uses Lundgrens.


----------



## Loomer

Yeah, he's smooth like that


----------



## Barney

Lundgren > EMG


----------



## Necromechanical

Barney said:


> Lundgren > EMG


----------



## adrock

-JR- said:


> Just noticed that Tak has posted a bunch of pics of this guitar on Jemsite.
> Custom models pics from the Custom Shop? - Page 22 - Jemsite



so i just noticed the heel in this thread. is it just me, or does it look GIGANTIC? i scared of playing the upper frets on it


----------



## Bigfan

Some people prefer a heel with a little meat on it, easier to get your bearing high up on the neck i guess. I get lost on my Carvin sometimes, especially without any inlays.

Tonechasers also insist it has anything to do with tone...


----------



## gunshow86de

I still can't believe he takes that on tour. If it was mine, it would be locked in a vault at my house and only used for recording. It's too pretty to take the abuse of the road. And I'd be too worried about theft.


----------



## DancingCloseToU

gunshow86de said:


> I still can't believe he takes that on tour. If it was mine, it would be locked in a vault at my house and only used for recording. It's too pretty to take the abuse of the road. And I'd be too worried about theft.



I thought the same thing at first, but you gotta show off a guitar that sexy.


----------



## ayambakar

ok, uh.. have done some searching and can't find a video of this guitar played live 

'tis truly awesome to see a hollowbody ERG...


----------



## ZackP3750

Sound quality is so-so, but it's damn close to Tosin. I was at this show, the guy who yelled "I wanna party with you guys!" bought the drummer a beer during his hi-hat intro, then bought the other guys one each after.


----------



## xwmucradiox

gunshow86de said:


> I still can't believe he takes that on tour. If it was mine, it would be locked in a vault at my house and only used for recording. It's too pretty to take the abuse of the road. And I'd be too worried about theft.



I would be extraordinarily counterintuitive for Ibanez to make what would otherwise be a $5000+ guitar for an artist and then have the artist never appear in public with it. They dont build these guitars so guys can hide them away for fear of hurting them. They build them to be played until they are worn to bits and then they build another one.

Also - FWIW the upper fret access is not an issue. It might be a little awkward compared to a 2228 but its certainly no great feat to play in the high range.


----------



## Prydogga

Another video at the same show:



The sound quality's pretty good for the clean parts, the rest is oddly horrible.


----------



## technomancer

ayambakar said:


> ok, uh.. have done some searching and can't find a video of this guitar played live
> 
> 'tis truly awesome to see a hollowbody ERG...



Try reading the thread since there are two videos of it live on the page before your post


----------



## CONTEMPT

technomancer said:


> Try reading the thread since there are two videos of it live on the page before your post



Technomancer is my fucking hero.


----------



## ROCKGOD666

anybody know how he controls the feedback during high gain? bec the guitars a semi hollow.


----------



## Pete27

sweet baby jesus!!!  that thing looks so classy! take care of her man.


----------



## technomancer

ROCKGOD666 said:


> anybody know how he controls the feedback during high gain? bec the guitars a semi hollow.



Given that the pups and bridge sit on the solid wood block of the neck, there probably aren't any feedback issues with that guitar.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

This is something Ibanez should have put out. This as a MIJ Tosin Sig would be so amazingly epic.

But, alas, I doubt it will happen in the near future, if ever.


----------



## technomancer

dragonblade629 said:


> This is something Ibanez should have put out. This as a MIJ Tosin Sig would be so amazingly epic.
> 
> But, alas, I doubt it will happen in the near future, if ever.



It'd also be $4000 unfortunately


----------



## xwmucradiox

technomancer said:


> It'd also be $4000 unfortunately



They could build it the same way they build some of the current hollows for around $1000 Im sure.


----------



## Customisbetter

xwmucradiox said:


> They could build it the same way they build some of the current hollows for around $1000 Im sure.



I don't think you understand how much work and money it costs to mass produce guitars.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Tosin is such a beast, he's definitely one of those guitarists that I'm just in awe watching... freakin spider fingers man!


----------



## adrock

Customisbetter said:


> I don't think you understand how much work and money it costs to mass produce guitars.



not gonna start an argument here. but they could definitely mass produce one of these for under $1000. it wouldn't have the truly custom stuff, like the burled top, lundgrens, ghost piezo system, etc. and it obviously wouldn't have the quality a "signature guitar" would carry. but it could definitely be done.

wether or not they will do it, whole other situation...


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN

My hat goes off to you, Tosin.


----------



## vampiregenocide

adrock said:


> not gonna start an argument here. but they could definitely mass produce one of these for under $1000. it wouldn't have the truly custom stuff, like the burled top, lundgrens, ghost piezo system, etc. and it obviously wouldn't have the quality a "signature guitar" would carry. but it could definitely be done.
> 
> wether or not they will do it, whole other situation...


 
They could probably builda semi-hollow 8 string RG for $1K sure (though it'd still end up being more around $1.7K) but it would not have nearly as good specs as that custom. That, and it just isn't a big enough market. 8 strings are pretty niche as it is.


----------



## technomancer

vampiregenocide said:


> They could probably builda semi-hollow 8 string RG for $1K sure (though it'd still end up being more around $1.7K) but it would not have nearly as good specs as that custom. That, and it just isn't a big enough market. 8 strings are pretty niche as it is.



Thus it wouldn't be a production version of this guitar 

Honestly though folks, it's completely pointless to debate what Ibanez could do and it's definitely not the purpose of the thread, so let's stay focused on Tosin and his badass guitar


----------



## heilarkyguitar

sweet.........


----------



## adrock

technomancer said:


> Thus it wouldn't be a production version of this guitar
> 
> Honestly though folks, it's completely pointless to debate what Ibanez could do and it's definitely not the purpose of the thread, so let's stay focused on Tosin and his badass guitar



word


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> *Honestly though folks, it's completely pointless to debate what Ibanez could do and it's definitely not the purpose of the thread, so let's stay focused on Tosin and his badass guitar *



Since some people can't take a hint...


----------



## TybudX

Off topic, but he's been working out. He's at least 15 lbs heavier than the most recent videos I've seen of him.


----------



## Blackheim

TybudX said:


> Off topic, but he's been working out. He's at least 15 lbs heavier than the most recent videos I've seen of him.


 
Lol?? 

Edit: Fucking mother of all the holy ERGs!! That is the sweetiest thing I've ever seen... BTW techno's 8 string KxK Grimace rulez!!


----------



## blahtyler

Cheesebuiscut said:


>



OH MY GOD


----------



## extremophileX

Nice hssssss!! there really aren't enough different types of 8-string options out there, great to see something different and awesome.


----------



## TIBrent

Man that bad boy is so SLICK!
-Brent


----------



## coldm51

That's awesome! He's a nice guy, he deserves this


----------



## okarma




----------



## okarma

for anybody who wants to see this guitar in action!

T.R.A.M. Live @ SXSW 2011 - Videos on Demand - Metal Injection


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Wow, that thing is a work of art.


----------



## Faine

Absolutely gorgeous guitar. Congrats!


----------



## orakle

now we're talkin! ;D
sexiest 8 string ive seen


----------

